# Post Post Post



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Guys Pacers are about to overtake us in power rankings for posts so cmon lets post post talk about the new rail in downtown, the construction, the ugly weather whatever you want lets post post post.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Here you go, Franchise.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Best of luck to you, but you cant evade the inevitable. The Pacers forum is rocketing (pun very much intended) up the charts. But like I said, best of luck and hopefully you guys can have some of the same success.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Guys Pacers are about to overtake us in power rankings for posts so cmon lets post post talk about the new rail in downtown, the construction, the ugly weather whatever you want lets post post post.


good luck franchise, were too close now for it not to happen, you just wait til tomorrow morning when were ahead by 30, I'm off to my Senior Party, later!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Post! There is some help from me.

-Petey


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I love the sincere feelings, but where did the Rockets fans go? That's it, I'm bringing in a swarm of them from clutchcity.net. Just you watch :evil: Pacers you guys have lots of quality posters though, really you do. It's great to browse your forum, just a little scared to post there if you know what i mean  

Ya'll had your senior party today as well? Most schools in Houston do, I had mine a week back. Have fun, and don't let them push you in the pool!


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Rockets fans are crap. Period.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm posting this not to help you, but just as a pathetic and embarrassingly shameful attempt to pad my own post count.

Good day.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yo. Yao.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Sup all Rockets fans..


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Rockets fans are crap. Period.


Funny. Very funny.


And oh yeah, Franchise....watch out, you'll probably get banned from cc.net for spamming...I still post there, but thats cause I stopped when the admins told me to...


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Yao Ming holds the fate of Western civilization on his very back.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny. Very funny.
> ...


I'm done! Banned, the whole works. Tried to explain nicely that I wasn't being derogtory toward their own site and that it would be a different case if I was promoting another Rocket site, but they didn't listen. But you'll find the more common posters over there like the Rockets more than they like the NBA, so that wldnt work!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Guys Pacers are about to overtake us in power rankings for posts so cmon lets post post talk about the new rail in downtown, the construction, the ugly weather whatever you want lets post post post.


it's going to be hard to get this board active until the rockets start to make moves. they don't have a 1st round pick, so the draft isn't a big deal. once they hire their coach and when we figure out if the rockets are going to make any moves or not, this board should start getting more posts again. but there really isn't a whole lot to post about a team that is out of the playoffs, doesn't have a 1st round pick, and doesn't have to make major changes during the offseason.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> you'll find the more common posters over there like the Rockets more than they like the NBA, so that wouldn't work!


I am with you man, bring in all the help from Clutch City, we need the full support of Rockets fans worldwide! One thing I disagree with you about though, we do not like the Rockets MORE than the NBA, because the ROCKETS ARE THE NBA!!!!!!!  NOW CAN YOU DIG THAT, SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I love the sincere feelings, but where did the Rockets fans go? That's it, I'm bringing in a swarm of them from clutchcity.net. Just you watch :evil: Pacers you guys have lots of quality posters though, really you do. It's great to browse your forum, just a little scared to post there if you know what i mean
> 
> Ya'll had your senior party today as well? Most schools in Houston do, I had mine a week back. Have fun, and don't let them push you in the pool!


Good luck, the whole point of my power rankings is to make the team boards more active, my Senior party was awesome, we went to a party room in the Seahawks Stadium and there was air hockey, darts, free food, a DJ, Limbo, wrestling in Sumo Suits and more. Then we went to another place and saw a hypnotist and she hypnotized like 8 people and made one of the girls think she was Britney Spears and after that there was dancing and an arcade where all the games were on a free play, I got pissed though because they stopped at Krispy Kreme donuts at 4 in the morning, I was like "Just take me home! It's 4 in the morning I don't want a donut!" then I got home at 5 and fell asleep around 5:30 and had to get up at like 10 so I could go hang with my friend since I couldn't on her b-day, well theres my night, lol, it was fun.


----------



## francisfan4l1f3 (Jun 9, 2003)

the reason theres not as many post in this rockets forum as to the bulls or whoeva is because all the rocket fans are at clutchcity.net...........which is the greatest site for all rockets info, breaking news, links, rumors and everything. But i dont think the other nba teams have a site like that with so many post (im not sure). But if the "posters" over there came to this one, houston would be at the ttop. I also love this site but the rockets section is SLOW so i just go to the NBA section. o and to the gut that got kicked off cc.net, what happen if you dont mind me asking


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I aint no gut, all I did was start a thread saying Rocket Pride, and asking Rocket's posters to join bbb.net in their free time, this pissed clutch off alot, and he banned me without warning.

I keep posting with my many alias'


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Good luck, the whole point of my power rankings is to make the team boards more active, my Senior party was awesome, we went to a party room in the Seahawks Stadium and there was air hockey, darts, free food, a DJ, Limbo, wrestling in Sumo Suits and more. Then we went to another place and saw a hypnotist and she hypnotized like 8 people and made one of the girls think she was Britney Spears and after that there was dancing and an arcade where all the games were on a free play, I got pissed though because they stopped at Krispy Kreme donuts at 4 in the morning, I was like "Just take me home! It's 4 in the morning I don't want a donut!" then I got home at 5 and fell asleep around 5:30 and had to get up at like 10 so I could go hang with my friend since I couldn't on her b-day, well theres my night, lol, it was fun.


What is the Senior Party for you guys? is it kinda Prom. That´s how we callit here. We all get in ties and fancy suits for a party celebrating we finish High School (bachillerato) and will go into College (Universidad)


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fryjol</b>!
> 
> 
> What is the Senior Party for you guys? is it kinda Prom. That´s how we callit here. We all get in ties and fancy suits for a party celebrating we finish High School (bachillerato) and will go into College (Universidad)


no its nothing like that, its just like a party, but the school provides facilities and entertainment, we went down to Seattle to do all the stuff we did.


----------



## Nicco1014 (May 30, 2003)

Here ya go!


----------

